# ~818 CRUISE NIGHT~



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~This is to all the area codes, DEDICATION CC & LOLOW'S CC are throwing a cruise night starting at 3P.M., This is going on through the month of june and through out the year on every SECOND and FORTH SUNDAY of month, Starting at BRAND PARK in MISSION HILLS, Let's bring back cruising to the VALLEY, Come and support the movement, If you have any questions, contacts: MARTIN (DEDICATION CC) 1-818-605-9052 OR JIMI (LOLOW'S CC) 1-818-515-4053, We dont want NO BURN OUTS or anything NEGATIVE that might mess this is up for all of us, Let's have a SAFE and FUN CRUISE NIGHT~:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~The clubs that are attending: *DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C., 13 CLUBS ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~The clubs that are attending: *DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST WANTED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C., 20 CLUBS ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~THE NEXT DATE IS JUNE 10 AT 3 AT BRAND PARK~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~The clubs that are attending: *DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C., 15 CLUBS ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex65 said:


> TTT


 ~That's right CARNAL~


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

That's was up


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :thumbsup:


 See you out there homie!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> That's was up


 ~Que onda loko, See you out there~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Si mon que Yes hommie


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~This is to all the area codes, DEDICATION CC & LOLOW'S CC are throwing a cruise night starting at 3P.M., This is going on through the month of june and through out the year on every SECOND and FORTH SUNDAY of month, Starting at BRAND PARK in MISSION HILLS, Let's bring back cruising to the VALLEY, Come and support the movement, If you have any questions, contacts: MARTIN (DEDICATION CC) 1-818-605-9052 OR JIMI (LOLOW'S CC) 1-818-515-4053, We dont want **NO BURN OUTS **or anything NEGATIVE that might mess this is up for all of us, Let's have a SAFE and FUN CRUISE NIGHT~:thumbsup:*


Dog, I cant even read what you wrote on here Homie... 

*Take off the BOLD *and *change the Font *loco to another one that is easier to read..... everything looks cramped up and very hard to read. 

Just an FYI RAZA!!

Where are you crusing to?? Starting at Brand Park and cruising where??


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

ttt :yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Luis for support carnal!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~We gonna post more details during the week~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~We gonna have a good day on valley~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~We gonna have a good day in valley~


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~We gonna have a good day on valley~





mr.glasshouse said:


> ~We gonna have a good day in valley~


Duplicate post?? Lol :rofl:

Oh I get it.. You corrected your mistake..

You mean - "In the Valley."


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~We gonna have a good day on valley~





mr.glasshouse said:


> ~We gonna have a good day in valley~


Duplicate post?? Lol :rofl:

Oh I get it.. You corrected your mistake..

Well not Quite...You mean - "In the Valley."


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

You forgot to put Eddie will be attending lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Its Gonna Be A Good Time In The 8.ONE.8 :nicoderm:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

LilBuick said:


> You forgot to put Eddie will be attending lol :thumbsup:


 ~You and you're pop's are more than welcome carnal~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex65 said:


> Its Gonna Be A Good Time In The 8.ONE.8 :nicoderm:


 ~You know it ALEX~:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

94capriceusaf said:


> :thumbsup:


 ~Hope to see you out here AAROON~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Duplicate post?? Lol :rofl:
> 
> Oh I get it.. You corrected your mistake..
> 
> You mean - "In the Valley."


:facepalm:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

simon homie lets do this :yes:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

onestopcaraudio said:


> simon homie lets do this :yes:[/QUOTE ~Ya sabes loko~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## crystalblue (Nov 1, 2011)

TTT well be there :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

crystalblue said:


> TTT well be there :thumbsup:


See you there!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Orale ya mero estoy listo con mi ride


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT 4 the og 818 ryders


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Y'all gonna print a dope as flyer?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Y'all gonna print a dope as flyer?


 ~Soon we will have it homie~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> TTT 4 the og 818 ryders


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C.~ONE LIFE C.C., 21 CLUBS AND THE MILLAN FAMILY, NEFF U ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE ALSO, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Orale ya mero estoy listo con mi ride


 Hope you can have it by then


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST WANTED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C., 20 CLUBS ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


Cali's Most Wanted?? :facepalm: :roflmao:


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

DEDICATION 818 TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex65 said:


> DEDICATION 818 TTT


. X2TTT


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C., 20 CLUBS ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


* LO LOW'S car club & DEDICATION car club To The Top *[/COLOR]


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

LoOpY said:


> * LO LOW'S car club & DEDICATION car club To The Top *[/COLOR]




X2TTT


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

DEDICATION TO THE MOTHA FU**EN TOP!!!:banghead:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*ONE LIFE C.C. WILL SUPPORT THE HOMIES LIKE THEY ALWAYS DO FOR US...TTT....*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex65 said:


> DEDICATION TO THE MOTHA FU**EN TOP!!!:banghead:


 x2ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> *ONE LIFE C.C. WILL SUPPORT THE HOMIES LIKE THEY ALWAYS DO FOR US...TTT.... *


. ~See you guys out there~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~It's gonna be a good one in the Valle~


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~It's gonna be a good one in the Valle~


Yessirrrr!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Yessirrrr!! :thumbsup:


. X2ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup:


. ~Que onda Luis~


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

LO LOWS C.C. TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

LoOpY said:


> LO LOWS C.C. TTT


X2TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~DEDICATION TO THE TOP~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~DEDICATION C.C. & LOLOW'S C.C. would like to thank everyone for the support, Let's have a fun cruise night, We only a week away~


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn 2 good car clubs gonna throw a nice night4 the Valley
TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Damn 2 good car clubs gonna throw a nice night4 the Valley
> TTT


. ~Thanks homie, With all you guys support, We can make it even better homie~


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hopefully the elco will be ready for this one, TTT for another great event in the 818


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C.~ONE LIFE C.C.~BOMB SQUAD C.C., 22 CLUBS AND THE MILLAN FAMILY, NEFF U ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE ALSO, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Hopefully the elco will be ready for this one, TTT for another great event in the 818


 ~Hopefully, So you can be dippin on the canyon~


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Hopefully the elco will be ready for this one, TTT for another great event in the 818


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C.~ONE LIFE C.C.~BOMB SQUAD C.C.~SO CAL RIDERS C.C.~NOKTURNAL C.C.~, 24 CLUBS AND THE MILLAN FAMILY, NEFF U ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE ALSO, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~1 week left~*


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~1 week left~*


:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> :h5:


. ~Que onda loko, Can't sleep homie~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C.~ONE LIFE C.C.~BOMB SQUAD C.C.~SO CAL RIDERS C.C.~NOKTURNAL C.C.~LOW LIFE'S C.C.~STRAY'S C.C., 26 CLUBS AND THE MILLAN FAMILY, NEFF U ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE ALSO, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i member that shit on laurel canyon
it used to be off the chain i always thought it was better than hollywood not as bad as whittier. we used to cruise til 2-3 in the morning fuck it was clean ass shit 
count me in i'll burn my tires and empty out my clip here in my hood before i get there to the valley (lol)


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> i member that shit on laurel canyon
> it used to be off the chain i always thought it was better than hollywood not as bad as whittier. we used to cruise til 2-3 in the morning fuck it was clean ass shit
> count me in i'll burn my tires and empty out my clip here in my hood before i get there to the valley (lol)


 ~See you there PEPE~


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Where to you be crusing


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Where to you be crusing


. ~We gonna start at brand park, From there we will go to canyon~


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

pepes21 said:


> i member that shit on laurel canyon
> it used to be off the chain i always thought it was better than hollywood not as bad as whittier. we used to cruise til 2-3 in the morning fuck it was clean ass shit
> count me in i'll burn my tires and empty out my clip here in my hood before i get there to the valley (lol)


Bwahahaha! Your a Foo Pepe! :rofl: 

See you out here in the Valley homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> . ~We gonna start at brand park, From there we will go to canyon~


:thumbsup:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

*TTT.......*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

BRINCAS YOU said:


> *TTT.......*


. X2


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> :thumbsup:


TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C.~ONE LIFE C.C.~BOMB SQUAD C.C.~SO CAL RIDERS C.C.~NOKTURNAL C.C.~LOW LIFE'S C.C.~STRAY'S C.C.~GOOD TIMES C.C.~DESERT BOYS C.C.~IMPALAS C.C.~OLDIES C.C.~SOLITO'S C.C., 31 CLUBS AND THE MILLAN FAMILY, NEFF U ARE GONNA BE OUT THERE ALSO, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

My club is attending too  lol solo rider 
VIEJITOS CC SFV IS BEEN MISS REALLY BAD I WISH I COULD DO SOMETHING TO HAVE THE NAME OF VIEJITOS BACK HERE IN THE VALLEY 
YOU DON'T SEE VIEJITOS ON LAY IT LOW NE MORE
THAT'S SAD CUZ THERE IS A LOT OF FIRME GENTE IN VIEJITOS WORLD WIDE
ONLY CUZ ONE STUPID THING
I WILL MAKE SURE VIEJITOS GROW BIG HERE IN SF IF THE FOUNDERS WILL LET ME N DANNY


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> My club is attending too  lol solo rider
> VIEJITOS CC SFV IS BEEN MISS REALLY BAD I WISH I COULD DO SOMETHING TO HAVE THE NAME OF VIEJITOS BACK HERE IN THE VALLEY
> YOU DON'T SEE VIEJITOS ON LAY IT LOW NE MORE
> THAT'S SAD CUZ THERE IS A LOT OF FIRME GENTE IN VIEJITOS WORLD WIDE
> ...


. Orale that sounds good!!!


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

:roflmao:.........................TO THA TOP for the VALLE.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


pepes21 said:


> i member that shit on laurel canyon
> it used to be off the chain i always thought it was better than hollywood not as bad as whittier. we used to cruise til 2-3 in the morning fuck it was clean ass shit
> count me in i'll burn my tires and empty out my clip here in my hood before i get there to the valley (lol)


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP FOR THE VALLE


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

WILL BE THERE TOO


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

cadilinc said:


> WILL BE THERE TOO


 ORALE


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

see you there !! to the top for the (818)


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

mr colors said:


> see you there !! to the top for the (818)


. X2ttt


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C.~ONE LIFE C.C.~BOMB SQUAD C.C.~SO CAL RIDERS C.C.~NOKTURNAL C.C.~LOW LIFE'S C.C.~STRAY'S C.C.~GOOD TIMES C.C.~DESERT BOYS C.C.~IMPALAS C.C.~OLDIES C.C.~SOLITO'S C.C.~MAJOR LEAGUE C.C., 32 CLUBS, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~DEDICATION C.C. & LOLOW'S C.C. WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU THIS SUNDAY TO A CRUISE, IT'S GONNA BE EVERY 2ND & 4TH SUNDAY OF MONTH~







*


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD EVENT! 
DEDICATION CC TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Alex65 said:


> IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD EVENT!
> DEDICATION CC TTT


No doubt! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> No doubt! :thumbsup:


 x2ttt


----------



## DISTINCTIONS CC LA (Jun 5, 2012)

TTMFT for the homie Martin and dedications CC


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thats right dawg big shout out to the homie Martin 
X2TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DISTINCTIONS CC LA said:


> TTMFT for the homie Martin and dedications CC


. ~Thanks for stooping by carnal~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex65 said:


> Thats right dawg big shout out to the homie Martin
> X2TTT


. ~Thanks vato~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~DEDICATION C.C. & LOLOW'S C.C. WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU THIS SUNDAY TO A CRUISE, IT'S GONNA BE EVERY 2ND & 4TH SUNDAY OF MONTH~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WASSSSSSSUP! TTMFT...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

LoOpY said:


> THATS WASSSSSSSUP! TTMFT...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~DEDICATION C.C. & LOLOW'S C.C. WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU THIS SUNDAY TO A CRUISE, IT'S GONNA BE EVERY 2ND & 4TH SUNDAY OF MONTH~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Remember guys please no burn outs! Let's keep this event TTMFT


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Alex65 said:


> Remember guys please no burn outs! Let's keep this event TTMFT


X2 TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM DEDICATION CC 818 AND LOLOWS 818 ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~The clubs that are attending: DEDICATION C.C.~LOLOW'S C.C.~NEW EXPOSURE C.C.~LA TIMES C.C.~ORIGINAL RIDERS C.C.~GHETTO LIFE C.C.~MILLENUIM C.C.~CALI'S MOST HATED C.C.~LA STYLE C.C.~BROWN SIDE C.C.~LOWAHOLIC'S C.C.~DISTINCTIONS C.C.~RESSURECTION C.C.~OUR STYLE C.C.~ILLUSTRIOUS C.C.~CITYWIDE C.C.~PRIMEROS C.C.~WISE GUYS C.C.~ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.~VALLEY LIFE C.C.~ONE LIFE C.C.~BOMB SQUAD C.C.~SO CAL RIDERS C.C.~NOKTURNAL C.C.~LOW LIFE'S C.C.~STRAY'S C.C.~GOOD TIMES C.C.~DESERT BOYS C.C.~IMPALAS C.C.~OLDIES C.C.~SOLITO'S C.C.~MAJOR LEAGUE C.C., 32 CLUBS, PRIVATE MESSAGE ME ON LAY IT LOW OR TEXT ME THAT YOU'RE CLUB IS ATTENDING, "THANK YOU"*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 494339
> 
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIES FROM DEDICATION CC 818 AND LOLOWS 818 ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE*


 THANKS FOR SUPPORT CARNAL, SEE YOU OUT THERE.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~The homie's ALEX car~


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Alex65 said:


> Remember guys please no burn outs! Let's keep this event TTMFT


Watch out for Martin... That foo got a Posi Rear End now! Lol

Nah, but real talk NO BURN OUTS folks... The hudda station is like 2 blocks away from this park, no need to Kill it for everyone!

I Look forward to making it out there this weekend!

ONE LIFE CC showing Support.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~The homie's ALEX car~


I see them 520's in the back. :naughty: lol


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> Watch out for Martin... That foo got a Posi Rear End now! Lol
> 
> Nah, but real talk NO BURN OUTS folks... The hudda station is like 2 blocks away from this park, no need to Kill it for everyone!
> 
> ...


. ~lol,I like that posi rear end, You coming homie~


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~The homie's ALEX car~


That's my baby. Gotta get ready for paint


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gordo86 (Jun 14, 2009)

good luck tomarrow hopfully the cops dont stop it. ill try to be out there ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

gordo86 said:


> good luck tomarrow hopfully the cops dont stop it. ill try to be out there ttt:thumbsup:


 thanks homie, The cops won't trip, try to come out!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*AS LONG AS EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT'S UP WE SHOULD BE COOL IF NOT THEY WOULD BE ON CHECK CAUSE SOME OF US WORK HARD FOR THAT PARK TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEND AND U KNOW WHAT I MEAN LETS JUST HAVE A GOOD CRUISE AND EVERYONE PICK UP AFTER THEM SELFS AND ACT RIGHT ITS NOT HARD TO DO:thumbsup:*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

My heat Med's dont where off untill 6:30- 7:00 p.m. as the day cool's off, sun goe's down that's when I want to turn a corner and hit a switch!:rofl:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> . ~lol,I like that posi rear end, You coming homie~


I'm gonn try and make it Carnal.... At least for a bit.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> I'm gonn try and make it Carnal.... At least for a bit.


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> My heat Med's dont where off untill 6:30- 7:00 p.m. as the day cool's off, sun goe's down that's when I want to turn a corner and hit a switch!:rofl:


 See you out there homie


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *AS LONG AS EVERYONE KNOWS WHAT'S UP WE SHOULD BE COOL IF NOT THEY WOULD BE ON CHECK CAUSE SOME OF US WORK HARD FOR THAT PARK TO MAKE THINGS HAPPEND AND U KNOW WHAT I MEAN LETS JUST HAVE A GOOD CRUISE AND EVERYONE PICK UP AFTER THEM SELFS AND ACT RIGHT ITS NOT HARD TO DO:thumbsup:*


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST A FEW HRS AWAY FROM CRUISE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE*


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *JUST A FEW HRS AWAY FROM CRUISE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE*


I can't wait!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *JUST A FEW HRS AWAY FROM CRUISE HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE*


 ~It's gonna be good to see all the area codes hanging out in the 818~


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Very good event tonight everyone had a good time 
DEDICATION CC 818 TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Y'all gonna hit vanuys blvd on wedsday ?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex65 said:


> Very good event tonight everyone had a good time
> DEDICATION CC 818 TTT


. ~It's only gonna get better~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> Y'all gonna hit vanuys blvd on wedsday ?


 ~Next month, Gonna let it cool down for another month~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT, LET'S DO THIS AGAIN ON THE 4TH OF THIS MONTH~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~THANKS TO COOKIE AND HIS FAMILIA FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELPING US CLEAN UP~:h5:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~IT'S ONLY GONNA LAST LONGER IF HOMIES DONT LEAVE TRASH BEHIND AND IF THEY DONT ACT LIKE A FOOL~*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~THANKS AGAIN FROM DEDICATION C.C. & LOLOW'S C.C.~*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~THANKS TO COOKIE AND HIS FAMILIA FOR THE SUPPORT AND HELPING US CLEAN UP~:h5:*


*ANY TIME MY BOY WE ALWAYS GOT TO HAVE ARE BACK YARD CLEAN IF WE DONT NO BODY ELES WILL TTT FOR THE NEXT ONE LETS KEEP PUSHING FOR MORE PPL COMING OUT JUST DONT POST UP ON LAY LOW POST UP ON THE NIGHT OF THE CRUISE SO WE COULD ALL ENJOY THE NIGHT NOT BAD FOR THE 1ST TIME TTT FOR THE HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~IT'S ONLY GONNA LAST LONGER IF HOMIES DONT LEAVE TRASH BEHIND AND IF THEY DONT ACT LIKE A FOOL~*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~THANKS AGAIN FROM DEDICATION C.C. & LOLOW'S C.C.~*


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ILL POST UP MY PIXS SOON*


----------



## ragcity818 (Jun 30, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *ILL POST UP MY PIXS SOON*


:thumbsup:


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

....................anybody take pics, besides me ? ? ? POST'EM


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)

I guess I'll start with the pictures... even though I got there late and my lens is starting to trip..


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for pictures WENCE!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Here are a couple of flicks I took of me, my Compa and the homie posted up at Brand BBQ'n. Thanks to Dedication..........


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

wence said:


>






NICE FLICKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ChevySSJunky said:


> Here are a couple of flicks I took of me, my Compa and the homie posted up at Brand BBQ'n. Thanks to Dedication..........


. ~No problem, You guys had some nice rides~


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> . ~No problem, You guys had some nice rides~




Thank You homie !


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ChevySSJunky said:


> Thank You homie !


 ~You're always welcome to come through~


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Next week!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~THIS SUNDAY HOMIES, LET'S DO IT~*


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

It's going down this Sunday 3pm see you homies there


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Good night homies


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

IT'S GOING DOWN TODAY!! 3PM


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Where you all meeting at


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

JOHN818 said:


> Where you all meeting at


 YOUR CAR LOOK NICE OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*~JULY 15 IS THE NEXT ONE AT 7 P.M., WE STARTING AT CARLS JR AND POST UP, FROM THEN WE GONNA ALL TAKE A CRUISE DOWN TO PAXTON AND GO UP TILL CARLS AND BACK~*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

There was a lot of riders out there yesterday hommie we were just cruising to all the spots the raza was posted up on carls jr brand park Paxton up to hansen dam and back


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> There was a lot of riders out there yesterday hommie we were just cruising to all the spots the raza was posted up on carls jr brand park Paxton up to hansen dam and back


. ~It was a good day~


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> YOUR CAR LOOK NICE OUT THERE HOMIE


Thanks bro. I drove it from Palmdale. Wanted to show some love. 818 looking good on Sunday.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

JOHN818 said:


> Thanks bro. I drove it from Palmdale. Wanted to show some love. 818 looking good on Sunday.


. Thanks for support homie


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

JOHN818 said:


> Thanks bro. I drove it from Palmdale. Wanted to show some love. 818 looking good on Sunday.


That's one clean ass ride you got there bro


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT, We will be at the jcpenny in the San Fernando mall...


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

This sunday


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT, We will be at the jcpenny in the San Fernando mall...


\
orale i heard about this what time you guys going to be out there


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

3:00 homie


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Flyer coming soon


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> . Thanks for support homie


No problem... Got to show love for the 818


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

rollin 72 monte said:


> That's one clean ass ride you got there bro


Thanks bro. See you guys at the SFHS show next month.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> . Thanks for support homie


Good talking to you yesterday.


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

JOHN818 said:


> Good talking to you yesterday.


 SAME HERE


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*FOR ALL THE HOMIES COMING OUT TRY TO BE HERE AT 2 SO WE COULD START PARKING EVERYONE QUICK THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~JULY 15 IS THE NEXT ONE AT 7 P.M., WE STARTING AT CARLS JR AND POST UP, FROM THEN WE GONNA ALL TAKE A CRUISE DOWN TO PAXTON AND GO UP TILL CARLS AND BACK~*


*THATS RIGHT MY BOY TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THATS RIGHT MY BOY TTT:thumbsup:*


. TTT


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT, Dedication be on canyon at 7 p.m.


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

DEDICATION TTMFT


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

7:00 PM


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~We all gonna meet up at BURBANK and VAN NUYS BLVD, At 7 p.m. we will start cruising down VAN NUYS BLVD towards to LAUREL CANYON and then a LEFT AND THEN WE WILL JUST GO NORTH on LAUREL CANYON, So let's do this homies, This sunday~


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

mr.glasshouse said:


> ~We all gonna meet up at BURBANK and VAN NUYS BLVD, At 7 p.m. we will start cruising down VAN NUYS BLVD towards to LAUREL CANYON and then a LEFT AND THEN WE WILL JUST GO NORTH on LAUREL CANYON, So let's do this homies, This sunday~


Damn that's gonna be a bad ass cruise


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Alex65 said:


> Damn that's gonna be a bad ass cruise


 SURE IS!!!:nicoderm:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

*One Life Car Club* passing through to Bump the *818* Homies Up To The Motha Fucken Top on this Bitch!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> *One Life Car Club* passing through to Bump the *818* Homies Up To The Motha Fucken Top on this Bitch!!


. Nice videos!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

This Sunday homies, Let's cruise!!!


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

the g house will be in the shop ....maybe next time


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> the g house will be in the shop ....maybe next time


. ~No problem, Next time~


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

BUMP!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

*818 CRUISE NIGHT GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY!!! ILL SEE YOU HOMIES CRUISING DOWN THE CANYON!*:h5:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

So u guys gonna be @ woodly park in the morning ?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN said:


> So u guys gonna be @ woodly park in the morning ?


GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE....


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

mr.glasshouse said:


> GOOD SEEING YOU OUT THERE....


Hell yeah .. Like wize bro...


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

When is the next cruise going to be...?


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ray-13 said:


> When is the next cruise going to be...?


 July 29 at 7p.m. call me for details 18186059052


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WAZ UP MY BOY THANKS FOR COMING BY AND KICKING IT WITH THE DUKES SO.CAL FAM BAM :thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *WAZ UP MY BOY THANKS FOR COMING BY AND KICKING IT WITH THE DUKES SO.CAL FAM BAM :thumbsup:*


 ~YOUR WELCOME HOMIE, THANK YOU FOR HAVING US THERE~


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

*DEDICATION 818 TO THE MOTHA FUCKEN TOP!*:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

*IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Today at 7 we'll be at brand park...


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I can't make this one. Still up in Norcal


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

*TODAY AT 7:00PM *


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

Wtf 5 cars .. Let's do this ...


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

simon homie


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~I guess people were HUNGOVER~


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ill try to be there representing los angeles STYLISTICS CC next time


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> ill try to be there representing los angeles STYLISTICS CC next time


Orale thanks for support!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> ill try to be there representing los angeles STYLISTICS CC next time


 HOLLYWOOD IS NEXT SATURDAY, SEE IF YOU CAN COME THROUGH...


----------



## joker75 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

the 11th correct?


mr.glasshouse said:


> HOLLYWOOD IS NEXT SATURDAY, SEE IF YOU CAN COME THROUGH...


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hollywood this Saturday TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

joker75 said:


> Bump


See you out there homie...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Robert =woody65= said:


> the 11th correct?


In front of Florentine Gardens, Yes it's the 11th...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

*TO BE CONTINUED!!!!*


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: simon :drama:


----------



## Alex65 (Nov 2, 2011)

TTT LETS BRING THE CYN BACK HOMIES!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Soon enough


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

Coming soon...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT










the first caps!






the second caps! I need tires though..


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT


U cruzzing Hollywood tonight bro


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

lowdude13 said:


> U cruzzing Hollywood tonight bro


Not this month Carnal, Next Month!!!


----------

